# Help splicing 12 strand...



## IllinoisJim (Feb 24, 2010)

I have some Amsteel Blue and am wanting to learn to splice, put eyes in it, etc. Have read some and decided to try a self made wire fid. But I haven't seen many sites that detail attaching the rope end to the fid. I can get the wire fed through the line with no problem. Then I put a short length of line through the wire loop but can't get it into the rope - doubled over it is too big to fit. Maybe the size of the line is part of the issue? I have some 1/8" and some 5/16". Both have the same issue. What's the deal?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 24, 2010)

I do alot of splicing on 7/64 and the 1.75 and 2.2 Zing It and Lash It.

The best DIY splicing tool Ive found is a piece of doubled over wire. IIRC, 18gauge or there abouts works on the 7/64. Ive had good luck using it on the 1/8 and 3/16 as well.

Start with 2.5' of wire and double it over so you have 1.25'. Insert the tool at your points and grab the tail and pull it through. 

Dont forget to taper.


----------



## IllinoisJim (Feb 24, 2010)

*splicing...*

Thanks, but can you be more explicit on "grab the tail and pull it through"? 

I have very close to the size wire you stated (not sure of the exact AWG #) and can't pull the tail into the center of the rope. I just stuck a couple inches through the end of the loop of wire and folded it back on itself and tried to pull it through. I worked at it some and didn't see any way it was going to fit.

I understand the taper (I think) but thought it was done after the end is pulled through - just before it is allowed to slip back into the core.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 24, 2010)

Absolutely... here ya go...

You can taper either before or after. Its easier to do prior to burying and make it easier to pull through. But either works just fine.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## IllinoisJim (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks! Very helpful! I wasn't working on the first steps where it goes clear through the line, at least not yet. Think this is what makes it a brummel? I was working on the bury. I think my problem is that I put about 2 inches through the wire eye and made the wire more rounded on the end. It looks like you just frayed the end of the rope a bit. With the end of the wire in a tight bend the very end of the rope can be wedged into the wire so it doesn't slip out? A side view of the end of the rope secured in the wire loop would be good - one that clearly shows how much goes through. Your pics are very helpful but all seem to be at an angle on this detail. With such a short grip on the rope isn't the chance of it slipping out a problem? Seems like it would be a bear to get the end out to redo it if it did slip off.

I thought doing the taper before the bury might cause the trimmed strands to hang up inside while doing the bury since the strands are a bit stiff. Didn't figure it would completely jam but would make the pull a bit harder. I guess this isn't an issue...

What are the main reasons for doing a brummel rather than just an eye splice?
It looks like this would be better to capture a thimble (if used) and may help keep the buried section from backing out (I was planning to stitch through the spliced area as Samson recommends). Any difference in strength?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 25, 2010)

Jim, Yes that it an example of a Locked Brummel Splice.

I didnt intentionally fray the end, thats a piece of Amsteel thats been floating around so its been handled quite a bit. Sometimes the end being frayed helps... sometimes making your cuts on a diagonal helps.

As for how much goes through.. Just enough to get a grip on. 1/16 of an inch if I had to guess. And yes, the end of the wire does grip the rope pretty well if you get enough rope in it. If it slips off, it will usually happen right or near the beginning of the splice so you simply pull it out and try again.

Sometimes tapering prior to bury will cause the strands to jam up if you dont insert enough rope into your splicing tool. (I refuse to call it a fid because its not!!) 

With a straight fixed bury you need to stitch the bury to prevent it from being pulled out. With the locked brummel, some suggest stitching... But I havent had any issue with the bury pulling out so I dont. Thats the main differece, IMO. Strength wise they are about even.

And if you do stitch it... Cut yourself about a 12" piece of your hank and pull one of the strands out and use that as your thread...

When I was stitching, this is what I did with the tails of the thread after tying a knot in it...


----------



## IllinoisJim (Feb 25, 2010)

Most helpful! I will give it another try. Think the main problem was I tried to double over the end rather than just grab the tip. Good idea about using a strand as the stitching although I may just use the locked brummel.


----------

